# Edmonton Oilers - what the hell?



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

http://tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=304329

Chinzed out on a restaurant bill in Calgary? 
happy new year indeed :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

kqoct /facepalm kksjur

Well, someone from the organization will step up. I'm guessing matching what the owner donated to charity.

Too much booze + high class = does not compute, unfortunately.


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

From CTV Calgary

"Friday afternoon, the owner says someone with the team contacted the restaurant and said the tab had been negotiated and paid.

But Terrigno says he never agreed to the reduced amount.

Team officials confirm with CTV that the players and their wives and girlfriends attended an event at the restaurant.

But when the bill came back, it was too high and the players asked staff to recalculate it.

The new total was given to them and officials say the players paid and left."


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

shiva said:


> But when the bill came back, it was too high and the players asked staff to recalculate it.


You can DO that? :smile:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

As a Flames fan I better not comment--although in a way I just did...


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

zontar said:


> As a Flames fan I better not comment--although in a way I just did...


I can't wait for the fan-made signs when Edm has their next visit (Jan 30) - I hope that's the HNIC late game!!!

in other news, this didn't take long to hit the interwebs:


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

Go Flames Go! =D


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

I wonder if the players of the oilers negotiate thier monthly gas/electric/mortgage/cable ect..no I don't like it I'll pay half..don't you know who I am. I play for a shitty team and deserve it....Screw you oilers that is not acceptable, you should man up and pay the bill.:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Look at the list specificly the 4th item down.....mmm ok


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Some of those players make $2 to $5 million a year, or approx $30,000 to $65,000 per game.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Bevo said:


> Look at the list specificly the 4th item down.....mmm ok


I know! The incorrect grammar. "1 Blow Jobs" It really should be singular, not plural.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

LowWatt said:


> I know! The incorrect grammar. "1 Blow Jobs" It really should be singular, not plural.


i want to know what the difference between the $250 BJ, the $39 version, and the freebie.
did someone have a coupon :smile:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

My god...cheap bastards...Enough that they get paid insane money to play a sport, now they think they are ALL THAT....


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

fwiw, the Oilers must have paid up.

restaurant owner says the matter is settled, and is now referring all questions to the Oilers organization.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> It seems there was a dispute on whether liquor was being purchased by the ounce or by the bottle. And then the restaurant owner decided to use the incident to grab himself some headlines. He apparantly also tried to sell the story for cash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA good one :bow:

Didn't see the part about the selling of the story before. Ow, it hurts when I roll my eyes *that far* back in my head.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> It seems there was a dispute on whether liquor was being purchased by the ounce or by the bottle. And then the restaurant owner decided to use the incident to grab himself some headlines. He apparantly also tried to sell the story for cash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree the restaurant owner may have exaggerated for some publicity, but the Flames comparison is night & day.

The H1N1 shots had nothing to do with the players asking to jump any queues. It was someone in team management asking the government if they could get the shots, and someone in the government saying yes.

Other companies asked, but after the negative feedback--they either got the answer as "no" or "wait"

Nothing wrong with asking.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

LOL. Looks like the all this publicity is going to backfire on the restaurant owner.

http://www.globaltvcalgary.com/entertainment/Calgary+restaurant+involved+Edmonton+Oilers+tiff+investigated/2405594/story.html


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> I agree it's night and day. We seem to disagree on which is night and which is day, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Missing the point--this is about the players--the players didn't ask--someone in management asked--nothing wrong with that-If the answer'd been "No" that would have been the end of that.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Want a different take on this story? Read the comments from locals who have been to this restaurant. I'm not saying that the Oilers are angels, but I think when you see what people have to say about this restaurant some people may be a bit less harsh on them Oilers (and I am from Calgary). 

http://communities.canada.com/calgaryherald/blogs/soundoff/archive/2010/01/02/558573.aspx


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

I havent read the link above yet but lets looks at it this way.... Oilers and Flames are rivals, Edmonton in Calgary go out for dinner. Owner of restaurant sees the Oilers in his establishment and thinks "oooo look at that, I will take advantage of them because they are rich and our rivals". So he starts adding things to the bill which havent been ordered which is why the Oilers were disputing the bill. 

That is what I am pretty sure happened.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

pickslide said:


> Want a different take on this story? Read the comments from locals who have been to this restaurant. I'm not saying that the Oilers are angels, but I think when you see what people have to say about this restaurant some people may be a bit less harsh on them Oilers (and I am from Calgary).
> 
> http://communities.canada.com/calgaryherald/blogs/soundoff/archive/2010/01/02/558573.aspx


I'm loving all the local gossip about this, and the way it is blowing up in their faces. I've been to Osteria before... overpriced and crappy, IMO.

Here's some good reading about one of the Terrigno boys. 

http://www.canlii.org/en/ab/abpc/doc/2008/2008abpc240/2008abpc240.html

I'm sure Rocco wishes he kept this quiet now. 

Hope it was worth the thousand bucks for your story. LOL!


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

I also like the almost $2000 for the tip they calculated... personally I dont care if the bill is that high, there is no way I am going to give that much to someone to walk from my table to the bar.... for a bill like that the most I would pay is $500 unless there was a happy ending... :thanks5qx:


----------

